# Mehrwertnummernbetrug in Österreich



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2011)

http://kurier.at/techno/4478411-warnung-vor-betrug-mit-mehrwertnummern.php


> Die Telekomregulierungsbehörde RTR mahnt bei Anrufen der Rufnummer +436666666 zur Vorsicht. [...]Bei Anrufe von der laut RTR nicht existierenden Rufnummer wurden Angerufene in einer automatisierten Ansage darüber informiert, dass sie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hätten. Zur Stornierung des Vertrages sei der Anruf einer Mehrwertnummer notwendig.


 
0900 570 871
0900 560 306
0900 560 401
0900 560 430
0900 560 490
0900 560 510
0900 560 530
0900 566 511
0900 566 522
0900 566 542
0900 566 547
0900 566 548
0900 566 551
0900 566 552
0900 566 561
0900 566 562
0900 566 563
0900 566 575

0900570871
0900560306
0900560401
0900560430
0900560490
0900560510
0900560530
0900566511
0900566522
0900566542
0900566547
0900566548
0900566551
0900566552
0900566561
0900566562
0900566563
0900566575

TKW Marketing
TR, 33770 Mersin, Inöni mah Adnan mend. Bul. Gökcay, Apt. Bah. U. D. 12
portiert zu HAIST GmbH*

und? Hat die atms, die deutsche Tochter der dtms, wieder 'mal nur unzureichende Informationen über die Nummernnutzer? Wurden wieder mal nur Kopien von Ausweisen vorgelegt? Hat man also durch Nachlässigkeit wieder 'mal Mitschuld an einem Massenbetrug? Und interessiert's jemanden, wer für die deutsche Behördennummer 115 kassiert?

Dreck, das alles.

* von der ICSTIS in UK bereits 2004 gesperrt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2011)

Derselbe Dreck traf Deutschland bereits 2010
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...rspiel-21-K%FCndigungsmasche-plus-0900-Nummer

Simples Googlen hätte dtms/atms stutzig machen können. Warum dürfen seit Jahrzehnten deutsche Mehrwertfirmen Profite machen mit offensichtlichen Abzockern?



> Die CCA meldete sich mit: Superspiel 21, Berlin, Benachrichtigungsabteilung.
> Es beginne jetzt ein neues Spiel für 12 Monate, "wollen Sie dabeibleiben oder kündigen?" Auf die Frage, was man denn da tun müsse, wurde eine Kundennummer vorgelesen, zum Mitschreiben, mit der ich "sofort, jetzt und auf der Stelle" (die Dringlichkeit wurde mehrfach betont), die Telefonnummer *09003863493 *anrufen müsse. Das wäre die Kündigungszentrale.


 
Im Netz der in-telegence geschaltet:

Berrin
Dmirbilek sefer
Soli sitesi A blok 311
33770 Mersin
TUERKEI

Auch in-telegence wurde bereits 2004 von der ICSTIS gesperrt. Da lässt man halt keinen im Dunken tappen, gell? Die Verpflichtung für die Anbieter der Nummern, ihre Partner vor dem Vertragsschluß zu überprüfen, genannt "due diligence" - die fehlt in Deutschland und Österreich. Seit Jahren. Bewusst. Damit sich der Dreck hier sammelt?

http://www.code.phonepayplus.org.uk/due-diligence.html



> Under the PhonepayPlus Code of Practice, all Network operators and providers must carry out due diligence and risk assessment on any parties they contract with that form part of a value-chain delivering premium rate services to consumers. Due diligence and risk assessment and control represent separate, and distinct, processes that take place prior to the commencement, and throughout the duration, of a commercial agreement.
> (...)
> PhonepayPlus’ expectation is that each party in a PRS value-chain will carry out due diligence prior to contracting with another party to provide a PRS. This should include an understanding of that party’s history of compliance with PhonepayPlus’ Code of Practice, including any breaches of the Code of Practice. Once contracted, we expect there to be ongoing risk assessment and control mechanisms in place, appropriate to the roles of the parties involved, which ensure that the PhonepayPlus Code of Practice is complied with.


 
Wie gesagt: In diesem Fall hätte Google in 1 Sekunde entsprechende Hinweise geliefert. Aber was soll man erwarten von Firmen, die selbst kaum eine "due diligence"-Überprüfung in UK überstehen würden?

Hier noch eine Beaschwerde aus APRIL 2010
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?28780

(und wenn man in Betracht zieht, dass sich in Mersin/Türkei noch andere Abzocker befinden, die evtl. zusammen gehören, hat man ein deutsch-türkisches Abzocknetzwerk...)


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2011)

Na sag ich doch: Lest das mal
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...us-0900-Nummer&p=267999&viewfull=1#post267999

Ermittelt(e) da nicht die Staatsanwaltschaft? Gab's da nicht einen Prozess?
Müsste man mal schauen, ob das zusammen hängt
google


----------



## Lawry8 (14 Mai 2012)

Die ganzen Abzocknummern am Besten sammeln und bei Tellows eintragen oder hier noch mehr Infos lesen: http://blog.tellows.at. Da kann man dann auch nachsehen, wenn man angerufen wird, ob das nicht so´n Mist ist. cheers.


----------

